# خاصية تنسيق النص



## My Rock (30 يونيو 2011)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ  الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ  جَمِيعِكُم

من فترة ليست بقليلة، أطلقنا خاصية نوع و حجم الخط الإفتراضي لتحديد نوع وحجم الخط بصورة إفتراضية. الخاصية تسهل عليك تنسيق الخط، فعند كتابتك في المنتدى يقوم المنتدى تلقائية بتغيير نوع وحجم الخط.

نظراً لإقتراحكم بتطوير هذه الخاصية، قمنا بإضافة خاصية تحديد اللون بصورة إفتراضية بنفس الطريقة المشروحة مسبقاً هنا.

ادخل على لوحة التحكم وإختر تعديل الخيارات ومن ثم إنزل لنهاية الصفحة عند لون الخط وحدد لون الخط الذي تريده.

الألوان المتوفر هي:

Black
 Blue
 DarkSlateBlue
 RoyalBlue
 DarkGreen
 DarkOrchid
 Green
 Indigo
 Magenta
 Navy
 Olive
 Pink
 Plum
 Purple
 Sienna
 Teal


سلام ونعمة


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يا زعيم على الخاصية

جارى التفعيل ...........


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2011)

تم التفعيل 

magenta 

وفعلاً دي هاتسهل كتيرررررررررر

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (30 يونيو 2011)

شكرا للخاصية يا زعيم
تم التفعيل


----------



## bilseka (30 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يا زعيم


----------



## vetaa (30 يونيو 2011)

*بجد خاصيه تحفه جدا
وكنت بتمناها فعلا

*Purple

*كده فل قوى 
يسلمووووا *
​


----------



## بايبل333 (30 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا ليك يا زعيم على مجهودك الرائع *
*الرب يباركك.*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يونيو 2011)

*حلوة خالص الخاصية بس زعلان أنا مفيش لونى المفضل 
بس خلاص مش مشكلة 

+ المهم خاصية جميلة وربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## الياس السرياني (30 يونيو 2011)

روعة يا زعيم 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويخليك لأخواتك...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على الخاصية و جارى المحاولة

و المحاولة نجحت

:big29:

:36_1_11:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يونيو 2011)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا اعتررررررررررض*
*مش لاقية فحلوئي *
*جميلة جدا يا زعيم*
*ميرسي لمجهودك*​


----------



## lovely dove (1 يوليو 2011)

شكرا علي الخاصية يازعيم 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 يوليو 2011)

ميرسي كتير ليك يا روك علي مجهوك وتعبك
يسوع يبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويبارك المنتدي


----------



## اليعازر (1 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا هيك تمام يا زعيم

الرب يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا للخاصيه الرائعه جدا
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يوليو 2011)

*جميل يا روك ربنا يبارك عمل ايدك *
*وفى تقدم مستمر *​


----------



## tamav maria (1 يوليو 2011)

شكرا روك  للخاصيه الجديده
ربنا يبارك خدمتك وتعبك


----------



## geegoo (1 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر يا زعيم ....
ربنا يباركك ...


----------



## just member (1 يوليو 2011)

كتر خيرك يا روك
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك


----------



## MacGyver (1 يوليو 2011)

جمييل..... ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يوليو 2011)

*حلوة يازعيم الخاصية دى *
*بصراحة مريحة *
*وخصوصا للناس اللى بتحب تحكى كتير *
*زيى كده :99:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (1 يوليو 2011)

تمام يا زلمة الخاصية دي تريح كتيرررررر

ربنا يباركك


----------



## نونوس14 (1 يوليو 2011)

*ميرسى يا زعيمنا*
*خاصية حلوة وهتسهل علينا كتير فى المشاركات*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 يوليو 2011)

روعه بجد ربنا يبارك بعملك ​


----------



## rana1981 (2 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا يا روك​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (2 يوليو 2011)

شكرا يا زعيم


----------



## انجي حنا (2 يوليو 2011)

*شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ*


----------



## bashaeran (2 يوليو 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا زعيم وبهذه الخاصية الجديدة


----------



## dodo jojo (3 يوليو 2011)

الخاصيه...غايه فى الروعه والفاعليه والجمال..اشكرك مكاى روك


----------



## azazi (3 يوليو 2011)

ماي روك
هذه هي مشاركتي رقم *1000* وصلت لهذا الرقم بعد قرابة الخمس سنوات من عمري في المنتدى!.أحببت أشكرك فيها لمجهودك الكبير والعظيم بإدارة المنتدى فنياً وتقنيا وروحياً ودينياً.


----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2011)

تمام يا زعيم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حمورابي (3 يوليو 2011)

*عاشت ايدك *


----------



## max mike (4 يوليو 2011)

*جمييييييل جدااااااااااااااا
شكرا يازعيم​*


----------



## white.angel (5 يوليو 2011)

*الرب يبارك خدمتك استاذ روك ..*
*خاصيه رائعه ... وتوفر الكثير من الوقت *​


----------



## tonyturboman (5 يوليو 2011)

رائع رائع 
توفر الوقت شكرا لك


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا يا روك ..... فاضل البولد *


----------



## marmora jesus (6 يوليو 2011)

تمام اوي يا روك
فاضل خاصية بقي
يمين ولا شمال ولا في النص
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> تمام اوي يا روك
> فاضل خاصية بقي
> يمين ولا شمال ولا في النص
> ههههههههههههه​


*هتوحشينا يا مرمورة:smile01*​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هتوحشينا يا مرمورة:smile01*​




هههههههههههههههههههه
ليه بس
هو انا قولت حاجة غلط ؟​


----------



## انريكي (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على مجهود الرائع يا غالي

الرب يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ليه بس
> هو انا قولت حاجة غلط ؟​


*ههههههههههه*
*لا ابدا:giveup:*​


----------



## noraa (8 يوليو 2011)

حلوة  قوى  كدة سهلت علينا   ربنل يبارك  حياتك


----------



## fredyyy (8 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا اعتررررررررررض*
> 
> *مش لاقية فحلوئي *
> *جميلة جدا يا زعيم*
> *ميرسي لمجهودك*​


 

*أولاً : نشكر زعمنا على التطويير المستمر *

*وبعدين اللون إليِّ بتتكلي عنه هو البصلي *

*ولأن البصل غالي في سوق الخضار *

*إكتفينا بالبطيخي - كلمة في سركم ... لو حد يعرف اللون البطيخي يكتب لي كلمتين بيه *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 



 
*


----------



## fredyyy (8 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> تمام اوي يا روك​
> فاضل خاصية بقي
> *يمين ولا شمال* ولا في النص
> 
> ههههههههههههه​


 
*يمين ولا شمال إيه يا أخت *

*إمشي في النص ... يحتار عدِوك فيكي *

*قصدي إمشي عِدل ..... يحتار عدِوك فيكي *

*اللون كان مهم لأنه بتختاريه من قائمة منسدلة *

*لكن التنسيق ذو الضغطة الواحدة ... أسهل من أن تختاري من قائمة منسدلة بها خيارات *

*قد يُخطئ الماوس أحيانًا في إختيارها *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *أولاً : نشكر زعمنا على التطويير المستمر *
> 
> *وبعدين اللون إليِّ بتتكلي عنه هو البصلي *
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*وحياتك يا استاذي ما عرف لون الفحوئلي ده ايه:11azy:*
*اما اللون البطيخي اللي هو لون البطيخ الحمرا*
*يعني ولا هو احمر ولا هو روز:closedeye*​


----------



## fredyyy (8 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *وحياتك يا استاذي ما عرف لون الفحوئلي ده ايه:11azy:*
> *اما اللون البطيخي اللي هو لون البطيخ الحمرا*
> *يعني ولا هو احمر ولا هو روز:closedeye*​


 

*طيب لو طلعت البطيخة موووووووش حمرا *

*ورجعتها للراجل .... أكتب بإيه أنا *

*فكرتيني بالراجل الشقيان *

*كان راجع مرة من شغله تعبان وعرقان وعلى آخر نفس من الحر *

*وقال لمراته ... قطعي البطيخة دي وحُطيها في التلاجة *

*أخذت الست البطيخة لمطبخ ... وإكتشفت إنها موووش حمرا*

*فقالت ... ياما جاب الغراب لأمة ... الراجل إتنرفز عليها *

*وأكلها البطيخة لغاية إشرها الأخضر ... وبعدها كانت ليلة طويلة في المستشفى *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *طيب لو طلعت البطيخة موووووووش حمرا *
> 
> *ورجعتها للراجل .... أكتب بإيه أنا *
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*خلاص اكتب بالقشرة قصدي بالاخضر:a4:*​


----------



## fredyyy (8 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *خلاص اكتب بالقشرة قصدي بالاخضر:a4:*​


 
*أيوه كده تمام *

*آكل البطيخة ... وأكتب بقشرها ... وجهة نظر ... :t9:*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



*
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *أيوه كده تمام *
> 
> *آكل البطيخة ... وأكتب بقشرها ... وجهة نظر ... :t9:*
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههه شوفت اديني حلتهالك30:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يوليو 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *يمين ولا شمال إيه يا أخت *
> 
> *إمشي في النص ... يحتار عدِوك فيكي *
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههه
ما انا بكسل يا استاذي​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 يوليو 2011)

i wan't red color​


----------



## govany shenoda (14 يوليو 2011)

بجد خاصيه تحفه جدا
وكنت بتمناها فعلا
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## soso a (15 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يا زعيم 

​


----------



## femon (18 يوليو 2011)

الرب يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (22 يوليو 2011)

الرب يبارك مجهودك .


----------



## grges monir (27 يوليو 2011)

*ايوة كدة راحة اكتر
مش كل شوية  اظبط الخط ونوعة
ميرسى يا زعيم*


----------



## Bent el Massih (12 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا علي الخاصية 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------

